# Smoke For Lunch Today - Pizza Fatty (Best Fatty For Me!)



## smoking b

Well I hadn't made one of these for a while so I decided to make one for lunch today.













PICT0526.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013






1 lb of fresh sausage I made.













PICT0527.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013






Little ham.













PICT0528.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013






Provolone.













PICT0529.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013






A little homemade sauce from my garden harvest.













PICT0530.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013






Pepperoni.













PICT0531.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013






Mushrooms.













PICT0532.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013






Mozzarella.













PICT0533.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013






Tiny sprinkle of oregano.













PICT0534.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013






Rolled & wrapped in the bacon weave.

Put it in the smoker with AMNPS running oak & hickory.

Updates to follow...


----------



## dodgefan67

cant wait to see how that turns out! looks great!


----------



## roller

Nice job on the fatty..I will have to try that one...


----------



## pgsmoker64

Super lookin' fatty B!

Do you do anything but smoke?  LOL...every time I open this forum you are smokin' something!

I am definitely jealous   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and I will be checkin in on that fatty.

Bill


----------



## smoking b

dodgefan67 said:


> cant wait to see how that turns out! looks great!


Thanks! I will put pics up once it's done  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Roller said:


> Nice job on the fatty..I will have to try that one...


Thanks Roller - they're pretty good!


----------



## smoking b

PGSmoker64 said:


> Super lookin' fatty B!
> 
> _*Do you do anything but smoke?*_  LOL...every time I open this forum you are smokin' something!
> 
> I am definitely jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I will be checkin in on that fatty.
> 
> Bill


Hey Bill.  I drink too - helps pass the time while I smoke & most of the times it makes me feel all warm & fuzzy inside!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Smoking B said:


> Hey Bill. _*  I drink too*_ - helps pass the time while I smoke & most of the times it makes me feel all warm & fuzzy inside!









   You really had me laughing out loud with that comment...wife thinks I'm nuts (she might be right)!!

I drink too....CLASSIC!

Bill


----------



## smoking b

Glad you got a laugh Bill  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just tried the fatty - Yumm!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Will put some more pics up shortly...


----------



## kathrynn

Jeeze B!  I just gotta get Witchy Woman put together today!  I need to catch up with you!  You are killing me with all of this great stuff!


----------



## pgsmoker64

KathrynN said:


> Jeeze B!  I just gotta get Witchy Woman put together today!  I need to catch up with you!  You are killing me with all of this great stuff!


I know...right?!?  Thus my earlier post!

B is a smokin' fiend!!!!

Steph thought I was bad....

Bill


----------



## smoking b

Here is a teaser pic to hold you guys over for now...













PICT0535.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013






Just out of the smoker - cooling off for a bit...


----------



## smoking b

KathrynN said:


> Jeeze B!  I just gotta get Witchy Woman put together today!  I need to catch up with you!  You are killing me with all of this great stuff!


Today's forecast is fine for seasoning a new smoker


----------



## pgsmoker64

Lookin' good B!!!

Hey, you anywhere near Pottsville, PA?

Bill


----------



## smoking b

PGSmoker64 said:


> Lookin' good B!!!
> 
> Hey, you anywhere near Pottsville, PA?
> 
> Bill


I'm a little over 2 hours from there - you going to come up & tour the Yuengling factory?


----------



## pgsmoker64

Smoking B said:


> I'm a little over 2 hours from there - you going to come up & tour the Yuengling factory?


Naw...been there done that!  I used to work for Honeywell and we had a films plant in Pottsville.

I was just curious...we spent a little time touring the countryside of Southern PA...another way of saying we got totally lost!

Bill


----------



## smoking b

& here is the finished product...













PICT0536.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013


















PICT0540.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013


















PICT0538.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Feb 9, 2013






These things are awesome!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      No idea why I waited this long to make another one  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    

Wish I had room for the whole thing. I shook my leg 5 times but it just won't fit!


----------



## davidhef88

That is looking tasty.


----------



## pgsmoker64

WOW! B - if you were a chick....   LOL...

Man, that is an awesome looking fatty!

Just think about the nutritional value of this baby....!!!  SUPER Healthy

Mushrooms - vegetable

Cheese - dairy

tomatoes - fruit

sausage, pepperoni, bacon - meat

pizza fatty - the man food group - PIZZA!

Dude!  This is my dream fatty!  Well, that's a little disturbing....

LOL

Bill


----------



## michael ark

Supper sweet fattie.


----------



## michael ark

Supper sweet fattie.


----------



## smoking b

michael ark said:


> Supper sweet fattie.


Thanks!


----------



## smoking b

PGSmoker64 said:


> WOW! B - if you were a chick....   LOL...
> 
> Man, that is an awesome looking fatty!
> 
> Just think about the nutritional value of this baby....!!!  SUPER Healthy
> 
> Mushrooms - vegetable
> 
> Cheese - dairy
> 
> tomatoes - fruit
> 
> sausage, pepperoni, bacon - meat
> 
> pizza fatty - the man food group - PIZZA!
> 
> Dude!  This is my dream fatty!  Well, that's a little disturbing....
> 
> LOL
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    These are my favorite fatty to make


----------



## smoking b

michael ark said:


> Supper sweet fattie.


Thanks again! Lol


----------



## dodgefan67

wow that really looks good man, nice job!!


----------



## smoking b

dodgefan67 said:


> wow that really looks good man, nice job!!


Thanks man!


----------



## fpnmf

Nice!!

        Craig


----------



## smoking b

fpnmf said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig!


----------



## smokeusum




----------



## dirtsailor2003

Okay I give up, there's no way to keep up with you!!! What are you smoking for breakfast today 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Fatty looks great!!!


----------



## smoking b

Well the fatty is officially gone - had the last of it for breakfast... I shoulda made 2 while I was doing it


----------



## smoking b

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay I give up, there's no way to keep up with you!!! What are you smoking for breakfast today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatty looks great!!!


Thanks man! Those are my favorite fatties to make  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I finished up the fatty so I didn't have to smoke anything for breakfast. A few more weeks & I think my smoker might be properly seasoned


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Smoking B said:


> Thanks man! Those are my favorite fatties to make
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished up the fatty so I didn't have to smoke anything for breakfast. A few more weeks & I think my smoker might be properly seasoned


I'm surprised you haven't worn that smoker out! MES is going to be making a "Toyota" commercial of you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I haven't smoked a fatty yet, but I have a great idea for one that I'll be unveiling one of these days soon!


----------



## cheapchalee

Fatties are one of my favorites to smoke and eat.  Kind of hard to assemble when you have it to full and try rolling it up. Love them though and yours looks mighty fine.  Hard to cook for one the wife (Thai) doesn't like my food or want even try it.  Has anyone seen the flat one's? 1 pound on the bottom, filling, then 1 pound on top, then cover with bacon weave.

Chalee


----------



## smoking b

CheapChalee said:


> Fatties are one of my favorites to smoke and eat.  Kind of hard to assemble when you have it to full and try rolling it up. Love them though and yours looks mighty fine.  Hard to cook for one the wife (Thai) doesn't like my food or want even try it.  Has anyone seen the flat one's? 1 pound on the bottom, filling, then 1 pound on top, then cover with bacon weave.
> 
> Chalee


I have never done a flat one but as long as it is covered in a bacon weave it has to be good!


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Hi Smoking B,

Wow! Your pizza fatty looks so incredibly delicious. But what really impresses me is the use of homemade sausage and homemade sauce.  You are just too cool for school!

My husband and I have become fatty addicts. We just looked over your pictures and are definitely going to try your recipe out the next time I make fatties.  But can you tell me how you roll it so all of the meat is on the outside in a ring (in cross-section)? When I roll fatties I end up with the meat in a spiral (in cross-section).

Have a great day!

Clarissa


----------



## smoking b

Hey Clarissa - Thanks for the compliments!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I do that to my pizza fatties to make them like a stromboli.  The easiest way to do it is to roll it slowly in the shape of an oval so that the filling piles up & takes up more room then you just form it together like sealing up a stromboli & wrap the bacon weave around it. I hope that made sense - if not I can try to explain it better...


----------



## kathrynn

Smoking B said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeze B!  I just gotta get Witchy Woman put together today!  I need to catch up with you!  You are killing me with all of this great stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Today's forecast is fine for seasoning a new smoker
Click to expand...

I know...just a bit nervous about Cranking her up today....with a bent part to the burner.  The attachment that the hose connects to and to the actual knob and stuff is bent....not good.  Don't want it to go boom...with a full propane tank.

That fatty looks awesome!  I do think Lynn would like that and not gripe about me smoking everything too.


----------



## smoking b

KathrynN said:


> I know...just a bit nervous about Cranking her up today....with a bent part to the burner.  The attachment that the hose connects to and to the actual knob and stuff is bent....not good.  Don't want it to go boom...with a full propane tank.
> 
> That fatty looks awesome!  I do think Lynn would like that and not gripe about me smoking everything too.


Thanks Kat - if you try one I bet you'll like it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry to hear about your smoker - hope you get it going SOON!


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Smoking B said:


> Hey Clarissa - Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that to my pizza fatties to make them like a stromboli.  The easiest way to do it is to roll it slowly in the shape of an oval so that the filling piles up & takes up more room then you just form it together like sealing up a stromboli & wrap the bacon weave around it. I hope that made sense - if not I can try to explain it better...


Hey Smoking B,

I think that makes sense.  If everybody's fatties are oval in shape with all the meat on the outside, that may explain why my fatties have been taking so long to cook in comparison. I've got that spiral of meat in the center that is holding up the show.  I'll try forming it your way next time and see how it goes. Thanks for the explanation! 

Clarissa


----------



## wes w

Another one for the bookmark. 

Edit:  I'd have to have some green peppers and black olives in there too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks awesome!


----------



## smoking b

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Smoking B,
> 
> I think that makes sense.  If everybody's fatties are oval in shape with all the meat on the outside, that may explain why my fatties have been taking so long to cook in comparison. I've got that spiral of meat in the center that is holding up the show.  I'll try forming it your way next time and see how it goes. Thanks for the explanation!
> 
> Clarissa


You're quite welcome


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Smoking B said:


> I do that to my pizza fatties to make them like a stromboli.  ..


MMMM, Stromboli!!! One of my Favorites!


----------



## smokin505

Ok, this is my next project... :)   I have never tried a fatty, but this looks SO good I have to do it.   Hope we get a bacon sale soon!


----------



## gbrubq

Awesome job! That looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So now I know what I am going to smoke next; a big 'ol Pizza Fatty! good job!


----------



## baba bones

Rollin Rollin Rollin on to the smokin...Yummmm


----------



## smoking b

Smokin505 said:


> Ok, this is my next project... :)   I have never tried a fatty, but this looks SO good I have to do it.   Hope we get a bacon sale soon!


Thanks!  If you don't get a bacon sale you could always make your own


----------



## smoking b

gbrubq said:


> Awesome job! That looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I know what I am going to smoke next; a big 'ol Pizza Fatty! good job!


Thanks man!


----------



## deansomers

Wow thats a great fatty!!


----------



## newsmokeguy

Holy cow I gotta try 1 of those that's gotta b killer good!!!


----------



## newsmokeguy

is the bacon hard 2 wrap like that?


----------



## leah elisheva

My goodness! I would bet that you're a popular person in your neighborhood! Very fun to see! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smoking b

DeanSomers said:


> Wow thats a great fatty!!


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






newsmokeguy said:


> is the bacon hard 2 wrap like that?


No it's just a basic bacon weave - if you do a quick search for bacon weave you will get some good threads to help you


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Looks real tasty SB, very nice !  :drool

Justin


----------



## smoking b

Leah Elisheva said:


> My goodness! I would bet that you're a popular person in your neighborhood! Very fun to see! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   There's not much around me but I have earned a reputation for making good food around these parts


----------



## smoking b

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks real tasty SB, very nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin


Thanks Justin  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I make a lot of fatties but these are still my favorite one


----------



## newsmokeguy

found it thx smokinb (:


----------



## smoking b

newsmokeguy said:


> found it thx smokinb (:


No problem man - it's not hard to do at all


----------



## tonyabeachlover

My word that is a wonderful looking creation!!


----------



## maxgunner

Smoking B said:


> Hey Bill.  I drink too - helps pass the time while I smoke & most of the times it makes me feel all warm & fuzzy inside!


We were separated at birth...


----------



## smokeusum

MaxGunner said:


> We were separated at birth...  :thumb1:



I kinda thought it was a law, if your smoking you have to be drinking...


----------



## brooksy

smokeusum said:


> I kinda thought it was a law, if your smoking you have to be drinking...


  I believe that is the law!! I try to hold off till at least noon but sometimes I just can't! Its almost like the cold beer is calling my name when that smoke starts rolling out of the rig.


----------



## maxgunner

smokeusum said:


> I kinda thought it was a law, if your smoking you have to be drinking...


Pretty sure it is.  Also fishing, vacationing, weekends, etc...


----------



## maxgunner

Got my first fattie in the MES now.  Bacon weave wrapping hot sausage, pesto, pepperoni, pepperoncini, mozzarella, Penzey's Pasta Sprinkle inside, garlic herb rub outside.  Mesquite chips with a little leftover apple pellets from this morning's lox cold smoke in the AMPTS.  85 and sunny in NC.

Life is good.  

MG


----------



## smokeusum

Brooksy said:


> I believe that is the law!! I try to hold off till at least noon but sometimes I just can't! Its almost like the cold beer is calling my name when that smoke starts rolling out of the rig.



Yea, I hear ya'! It's like peas & carrots... They just go together!!! As soon as the smoke starts rollin easy, it's time to pour or pop a top... It's just the way it is!


----------



## smokeusum

MaxGunner said:


> Got my first fattie in the MES now.  Bacon weave wrapping hot sausage, pesto, pepperoni, pepperoncini, mozzarella, Penzey's Pasta Sprinkle inside, garlic herb rub outside.  Mesquite chips with a little leftover apple pellets from this morning's lox cold smoke in the AMPTS.  85 and sunny in NC.
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> 
> MG



Where at, MG? I'm in Mint Hill (Charlotte suburb) - I work in Mooresville, wheel & deal with farmers in Upper Eastern NC, and roll with my horse people in western carolina. I'm all over the state!


----------



## maxgunner

I live in NW Raleigh.  Work in RTP.  Let me know if you're ever up this way.  

Just pulled the fatty...













20140511_140045[1].jpg



__ maxgunner
__ May 11, 2014


----------



## tonyabeachlover

As soon as my bf gets his lang going he gets started with his drinking. This is before he puts food in and no matter what time of day.


----------



## tonyabeachlover

Im sorry Smoking B I shouldn't have added to the hijacking of your wonderful thread. Sorry! :(


----------



## smokeusum

TonyaBeachlover said:


> Im sorry Smoking B I shouldn't have added to the hijacking of your wonderful thread. Sorry! :(



Sorry, too!!!


----------



## smoking b

TonyaBeachlover said:


> My word that is a wonderful looking creation!!


Thanks Tonya  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   They taste really good too  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






MaxGunner said:


> We were separated at birth...


Oh man! Finally! My long lost brother!


----------



## smoking b

MaxGunner said:


> Just pulled the fatty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140511_140045[1].jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ maxgunner
> __ May 11, 2014


Fatty looks good man


----------



## maxgunner

Smoking B said:


> Fatty looks good man




Thanks.  It was delicious.  Thinking of making another tonight.  A few for my god-daughter's graduation in June as well...


----------



## tonyabeachlover

I need to surprise my bf with a wonderful pizza fatty :)


----------



## smoking b

TonyaBeachlover said:


> Im sorry Smoking B I shouldn't have added to the hijacking of your wonderful thread. Sorry! :(





smokeusum said:


> Sorry, too!!!


No problem at all - no worries!


----------



## joopster

PGSmoker64 said:


> WOW! B - if you were a chick....   LOL...
> 
> Man, that is an awesome looking fatty!
> 
> Just think about the nutritional value of this baby....!!!  SUPER Healthy
> 
> Mushrooms - vegetable
> 
> Cheese - dairy
> 
> tomatoes - fruit
> 
> sausage, pepperoni, bacon - meat
> 
> pizza fatty - the man food group - PIZZA!
> 
> Dude!  This is my dream fatty!  Well, that's a little disturbing....
> 
> LOL
> 
> Bill


Sorry Bill but a tomato is not a fruit....


----------



## smoking b

Joopster said:


> Sorry Bill but a tomato is not a fruit....


Actually, technically it is...


----------



## joopster

That depends. I think we are both right :)


Getting my tapatalk on!


----------



## smoking b

Joopster said:


> That depends. I think we are both right :)
> 
> 
> Getting my tapatalk on!


Yes we are - technically it is a fruit but it was classified in the U.S. as a vegetable by the Supreme Court due to being able to impose a tariff on veggies & not fruits...


----------



## miller51

Thanks for kinking this, what a great idea... I've been wanting to do one, and who doesn't like pizza!


----------



## smoking b

miller51 said:


> Thanks for kinking this, what a great idea... I've been wanting to do one, and who doesn't like pizza!


They are very good! Let me know how it turns out if you make one


----------



## poss406

Hi new to all this for a fattie how long do you smoke it for and at what temp?  Thanks


----------



## smoking b

I smoke mine around 225 but towards the end I usually crank the temp up to 300 to crisp up the bacon - I take them to 165* IT


----------



## poss406

Thanks in a hurry to try this out!


----------



## smoking b

poss406 said:


> Thanks in a hurry to try this out!


You're welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Enjoy your fatty - they are good any time


----------



## atomicsmoke

Smoking B said:


> Actually, technically it is...  :beercheer:


Technically mushrooms are not veggies, but fungus.

Pizza dough made of meat sounds like a great idea regardless of how one classifies fruits/veggies/fungi. 

Great looking fatty.


----------



## smoking b

atomicsmoke said:


> Technically mushrooms are not veggies, but fungus.
> 
> Pizza dough made of meat sounds like a great idea regardless of how one classifies fruits/veggies/fungi.
> 
> Great looking fatty.


Lol that's true but we were talking about tomatoes not mushrooms  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yup just about anything is better with meat!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks


----------



## atomicsmoke

Smoking B said:


> Lol that's true but we were talking about tomatoes not mushrooms  Thumbs Up
> 
> Yup just about anything is better with meat!  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks  :beercheer:


I know....I was just being a [email protected] on...your fatty ingredients


----------



## wes w

Brooksy said:


> smokeusum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda thought it was a law, if your smoking you have to be drinking...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is the law!! I try to hold off till at least noon but sometimes I just can't! Its almost like the cold beer is calling my name when that smoke starts rolling out of the rig.
Click to expand...

I used to hold off till noon, but our son being a Marine says "Dude, its 12:00 somewhere"


----------



## maxgunner

And THAT'S why we rely on Marines when the SHTF.  Good judgement.  

MG


----------



## tonyabeachlover

Smoking B we finally got to make one of these and it was wonderful! It was gone right away and we wished we had made two of them :)


----------

